# PRS McCarty Ottawa 2k$



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

Just reappear on marketplace after i bought my Std 22. Someone should grab that one.
Nice McCarty with a nice top for 2k$






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

2007 with dots, not bad not great pricewise.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> 2007 with dots, not bad not great pricewise.


Pre-CoVID or post?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TimH said:


> Pre-CoVID or post?


Both. There’s been one in natural for $2600 for at least 5 months.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> Both. There’s been one in natural for $2600 for at least 5 months.


Everything is slow right now though. It's tough to tell if the bubble has burst and values will drop or if people just are spending money on travel again. It'll be interesting to see!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice! And tempting.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

So yesterday, I tried to reorganize my guitar room(s). I’ve come to the realization that I’ve reached critical mass. I have no more room for guitars and especially cases.

If it weren’t for that, I’d offer him $1800 for this and maybe even pay the $2k.


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> So yesterday, I tried to reorganize my guitar room(s). I’ve come to the realization that I’ve reached critical mass. I have no more room for guitars and especially cases.
> 
> If it weren’t for that, I’d offer him $1800 for this and maybe even pay the $2k.
> View attachment 429303
> ...


Do it! I wont have to find a way to swap my Std22 for that one


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I think it's actually a pretty good deal. I feel the same, I need another guitar as much as a hole in the head, and I have a CU22, but this is a deal on a Core model.
I looked at some S2's at Lauzon last week, as well as some used McCarty's, and I would pick this over anything I saw, especially at this price point.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Permanent Waves said:


> I think it's actually a pretty good deal. I feel the same, I need another guitar as much as a hole in the head, and I have a CU22, but this is a deal on a Core model.
> I looked at some S2's at Lauzon last week, as well as some used McCarty's, and I would pick this over anything I saw, especially at this price point.


You know you’re not helping, right?


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> You know you’re not helping, right?


Well, technically, I'm helping myself because if someone else doesn't buy it soon, it's going to get stuck in my head.
Also, the color scheme sort of matches my other guitars for my "buy them all the same color" rule so it could go unnoticed.
It's just ticking a lot of boxes for me right now, so I'd like to be delivered from temptation. Amen.


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> You know you’re not helping, right?


Gear needed = Gn
Gear owned = Go
Gn = Go + 1


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

What is the price of a kidney post-Covid? Do we really need one 😅


----------



## juone95 (9 mo ago)

Darns, not a fan of the dot overlays on the fretboard.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Hot dang, that is pretty.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

I think that is a fair price. And I don`t know the seller, either.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I messaged him.


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I messaged him.
> 
> View attachment 429469


Buy it and sell it to me in a couple months


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

2manyGuitars said:


> I messaged him.
> 
> View attachment 429469


That's my old guitar... _*sigh _ Wish I’d seen it sooner.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I messaged him.
> 
> View attachment 429469


"Lead us not into temptation and deliver us from the Evil of GAS, Amen."


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

I got one exactly like this one 2 years ago and paid around 1800$, which I found to be a steal at the time considering what you get for this little money. 2K$ in 2022 is a nice bargain. This is one of the nicest vintage Les Paul style guitar one could possibly wish for, IMHO. It bumped my great 2000 R8 out of regular use with the band.

Someone will be VERY glad he snatched this one. I'm even tempted to get a second one… those are the only PRS I truly love to play.


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Jimi D said:


> That's my old guitar... _*sigh _ Wish I’d seen it sooner.


You’re fine. I only offered a trade.

He didn’t bite.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

2manyGuitars said:


> You’re fine. I only offered a trade.
> 
> He didn’t bite.


Thanks Rich... messaged him this a.m. and just picked it up. And thx to @David's gas station too, because I wouldn't known it was for sale if he hadn't posted here...


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Jimi D said:


> Thanks Rich... messaged him this a.m. and just picked it up. And thx to @David's gas station too, because I wouldn't known it was for sale if he hadn't posted here...


Damn. I was just trying to decide if I should get a spare for mine. Well, you know what you’re getting, don't you? Mighty fine guitar at a great price.


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

Jimi D said:


> Thanks Rich... messaged him this a.m. and just picked it up. And thx to @David's gas station too, because I wouldn't known it was for sale if he hadn't posted here...


Glad for you, the seller and my wallet 
Happy ending!


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

David's gas station said:


> Glad for you, the seller and my wallet
> Happy ending!


Happy ending indeed! I always regretted letting this one go, but I needed $$ at the time for my 2018 Experience SSH... Now I've got it back for pretty much what I sold it for nearly four years ago, and it's basically been untouched since it left my hands; there's still my hand-written note on a piece of painter's tape that says "McCarty" tacked to the end of the case; I do that with my cases because I store them in a closet and it helps me pull out a particular guitar quickly... Anyway, I'm very happy to have it back.



Smylight said:


> Damn. I was just trying to decide if I should get a spare for mine. Well, you know what you’re getting, don't you? Mighty fine guitar at a great price.
> 
> 
> Pierre
> Guitares Torvisse


Know what I'm getting? I used to own this instrument; it was literally my guitar for years... 😆


----------

